# الرجاء المساعده في سيارة لاندكروزر نوع مونيكا 2011



## زهراء قاسم (22 مايو 2011)

ممكن المساعده في شراء سياره لاندكروزر نوع مونيكا 2011 ماهي المواصفات الكامله من الداخل والخارج ارجو الرد وبالسرعه الممكنه لاني محتاجها جدااا وياريت تكون معززه بصورة السياره من الداخل والخارج مع التقدير


----------



## زهراء قاسم (22 مايو 2011)

نسيت الاضافه انها من نوع gxr


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 مايو 2011)

اهلا اختى زهراء كيف حالك
اليكى موقع تويوتا الخاص بالشرق الاوسط باللغة العربية
ستجدين به كل ما تبحثين عنه

http://www.toyota-mideast.com/landcruiser/ar/index.html


----------



## زهراء قاسم (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز ماقصرت


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم يا أخت زهرة تويوتا لاند كروزر 2011 تسمي مفخرة لان البوة أو المونيكا يبدا من2000 إلي 2007


----------



## black88star (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور يديك الف عافية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يناير 2012)

شكرآ للاخ العقاب على هذا الموقع


----------



## saad_srs (29 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الموقع الجميل
مششششششششكور


----------

